# Application pour créer, éditer et gérer un blog



## JadEstuaire (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Connaissez vous une application permettant de créer, éditer et gérer un blog depuis un iPad ?


----------



## JadEstuaire (28 Décembre 2016)

JadEstuaire a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Connaissez vous une application permettant de créer, éditer et gérer un blog depuis un iPad ?



J'ai trouvé l'application Wordpress sous iOS qui devrait répondre à mon besoin pour un blog sous Wordpress, l'appli ne permet pas de créer un blog Wordpress, mais de gérer les articles, les commentaires et d'écrire de nouveaux articles ce qui peut suffire les hébergeurs proposant comme OVH de créer directement votre blog Wordpress.


----------



## ibabar (7 Janvier 2017)

Blogo: https://getblogo.com
Il y a aussi MarsEdit mais uniquement sur masOS et pas sur iOS je crois


----------

